# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Ads Ads Ads everywhere, WT..

## dredwolf

Only noticed this today, and only after several server not available messages, but now I see ads everywhere and links to adds in all the posts (that are obviously linked to keywords )...
So, my question is *"Whats Happening Here????"* :Confused:   :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Am not seeing any now, are you?

I will still get this checked.

----------


## dredwolf

Doesn't seem as bad, but still a few

----------


## arlu1201

Are you still seeing those Ads?  Once i m logged in, i dont see any.

----------


## dredwolf

No, they have gone away..still not sure what happened, but I did a scrub at my end as well, just to be sure !...thanks for the reply

----------

